

Does releasing failed clinical trial data jeopardize ongoing trials? - refurb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnlamattina/2014/01/27/did-roches-press-release-jeopardize-the-ongoing-clinical-trials-for-its-schizophrenia-drug-bitopertin/

======
gus_massa
The same argument can be used for successful clinical trials. Should
pharmaceutics hold all the clinical trials results for 100 years and only sell
black box medicine pills?

To be clear, I think that more transparency is good, and the lack of
publication of unsuccessful studies is a problem because it causes a strong
bias in metastudies and border cases.

